# Ferrets



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Serious question, anyone had a ferret as a pet?

When I was a kid a neighbour had some "working" ferrets and I used to go rabbiting with him, but the 710 has had another of her stupid ideas. Someone has told her they make good house pets!

Done a bit of surfing and there is some info, but I'd rather have 1st had knowledge if anyone has ever kept one.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

pg tips said:


> Serious question, anyone had a ferret as a pet?
> 
> When I was a kid a neighbour had some "working" ferrets and I used to go rabbiting with him, but the 710 has had another of her stupid ideas. Someone has told her they make good house pets!
> 
> Done a bit of surfing and there is some info, but I'd rather have 1st had knowledge if anyone has ever kept one.


cool paul....best to cook on a low to medium oven for about 15mins per pound, lightly season and serve with seasonal veg, and cheddar mash....good luck


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

pg tips said:


> Serious question, anyone had a ferret as a pet?
> 
> Someone has told her they make good house pets!


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I'll speak to the 710 about it, might be able steal get you one although i am sure there are ferret farms.

I know somebody with a pet Meerkat thats very tame.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

minkle said:


> I'll speak to the 710 about it, might be able steal get you one although i am sure there are ferret farms.
> 
> I know somebody with a pet Meerkat thats very tame.


did he get it from compare the meerkat


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> minkle said:
> 
> 
> > I'll speak to the 710 about it, might be able steal get you one although i am sure there are ferret farms.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

The third most popular pets in the States after cats and dogs, I heard! Had a few mates that had ferrets when I was a kid, always thought they were great. Be warned though, they're not dirty creatures _per se_ but up close they do have a particular aroma... I reckon they beat gerbils or hamsters as pets any day of the week.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

We had working ferrets when I was a kid, they are friendly wee beasts and cute looking. A crusty mate of mine had one as a pet as did a few people I've known over the years.

However, they are also a bit temperamental and if in a mood can easily bite fingers to the bone, much sharper teeth than cats.

There is also the smell, no other way to put this but I've never met a ferret, or anyone that owned one, that didn't stink of wee!

I like ferrets but would never have one as a housepet

Andy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ferrets stink ....

They reek....

Its very ferrety.......


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

A mate of mine had some a while ago. They were great fun, really friendly. You want to handle a few and find some with a nice temperament. They don't half have a bite on them :yes: They like a lot of attention though and they can smell a bit.

My 710 said she'd like a pair one day 

We've had rats for a few years now and she loves them. I'm not sure she knows what she'd be letting herself in for with ferrets.


----------



## andy s (Jan 25, 2009)

pg tips said:


> Serious question, anyone had a ferret as a pet?
> 
> When I was a kid a neighbour had some "working" ferrets and I used to go rabbiting with him, but the 710 has had another of her stupid ideas. Someone has told her they make good house pets!
> 
> Done a bit of surfing and there is some info, but I'd rather have 1st had knowledge if anyone has ever kept one.


nothing smells /stinks quite like ferrets and you cant toilet train em please remove olfactory organ before purchase regards Andy


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Well one of my main reasons for saying no to a dog and their (wife & child) hunt for an alternative is I don't like "dog smell".

Looks like a ferret is even worse! :thumbup:

I'll pass on the sad news 

Are there any pets that don't have an odour, are perfectly house trainable and you can take for walks? (hoping the answer is no)


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

pg tips said:


> Someone has told her they make good house pets!


I believe it's traditional to keep them down the front of your trousers


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Ferrets are not good house pets PG  they are working animals if you are not going out rabbiting or ratting kick the idea into touch


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

pg tips said:


> Well one of my main reasons for saying no to a dog and their (wife & child) hunt for an alternative is I don't like "dog smell".
> 
> Looks like a ferret is even worse! :thumbup:
> 
> ...


gold fish or an antfarm


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I had noticed the local pet places are now selling them alongside dogs and cats. In Aus you can actually buy dogs and cats from a pet shop, unlike many other countries. The ferrets look cute and they often get a few pets out at a time for the kids to play with (this is in an open fronted shop in a mall btw) and the ferrest do seem to wriggle a lot. Not my idea of fun, I'll stick to my non smelly, no walking required cat


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> I had noticed the local pet places are now selling them alongside dogs and cats. In Aus you can actually buy dogs and cats from a pet shop, unlike many other countries. The ferrets look cute and they often get a few pets out at a time for the kids to play with (this is in an open fronted shop in a mall btw) and the ferrest do seem to wriggle a lot. Not my idea of fun, I'll stick to my non smelly, no walking required cat


A very sensible idea :yes:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I'd always go with the cat "option", they don't make a mess unless sick or traumatised. They don't attack anyone unless attacked first, but understand the principle of "fight or flight" in the same way we humans do.

Cat's hunt, that's their nature. Domesticated cats don't, unless they feel insecure and feel the need to retain their inbuilt skills.

That's down to the way the "owner" integrates them into the household.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

we have a cat who decides when we are to play with her, which isn't often tbh. She still expects 3 square meals a day though!

They (the women) want something they can cuddle and fuss! 

I said what about me? I think they are still laughing!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

pg tips said:


> we have a cat who decides when we are to play with her, which isn't often tbh. She still expects 3 square meals a day though!
> 
> They (the women) want something they can cuddle and fuss!
> 
> I said what about me? I think they are still laughing!


Buy a Teddy Bear instead. :lol: Sounds like some of them are getting broody, best of luck mate. h34r:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

pg tips said:


> Are there any pets that don't have an odour, are perfectly house trainable and you can take for walks? (hoping the answer is no)


Skateboard? :lol:


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Alas said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > Are there any pets that don't have an odour, are perfectly house trainable and you can take for walks? (hoping the answer is no)
> ...


Thats a bit fishy

Got my coat on already.


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Don't procrastinate too much PG or you may get back from work one night to find that matters have been taken out of your hands, and you've acquired a stinky new friend.

Short-haired dog breeds don't tend to smell too err...doggy. Maybe it would be worth visiting a rescue centre and trying to find a small short-haired dog that needs a new home. If they also have cats at the centre it'll give you the chance to see how it interacts with them. Don't take the rest of the family with you though, you'll end up leaving with a dog whether you want to or not :lol:

RSPCA rehoming centres Link


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

There was something on the telly on Sunday or Monday about ferrets being the 'friendliest animals'.

Whatever the program was said they're used with the old and the disabled as they pay more attention to whoever is stroking them.

Can't remember where I saw it.

Personally, I prefer cats.

But not ours.

Ours is evil.

Ours bites.

Hard.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Bugger...........thought it was a thread about armoured cars! :sadwalk:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

> ...to _my _non smelly, no walking required cat


Implies ownership.; but you can't own cats. They just live with you. And you serve 'em.

The kitten of last year, without tutoring or contact with her peers, is now a mature houseowner.

(She let me stroke her earlier. I was flattered)


----------



## powelly (Jan 6, 2009)

We have two ferrets, Bodie and Doyle. They stink, however this can be helped by having them castrated, obviously if they're boys!!!!

I would never keep them as indoor pets, they much prefer the outdoors, ours live in a 6x4ft shed which has been adapted for them.

I would have them over a guinea pig or rabbit any day, they are very entertaining and easy to look after, food wise they will eat any old dead animal, you can also by special dry food for them. If it floats your boat you can also buy a harness and lead for them and take them for walks, they really enjoy it.

We got ours from my wifes father, he uses them for rabbiting and keeps loads of them.

These are the only pics I have to hand, they're not the easiest things to photgraph, they don't stop moving!!!!!


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Wow. They look brilliant. Great names too.

What are they like with regard to chewing on things? My rats would gnaw their way out of that shed in 15 mins. I make sure they have lots of toys and things to keep them happy and ensure that my furniture lives longer.


----------



## powelly (Jan 6, 2009)

Cheers, a mate of mine has a couple of rats too.

In all honesty they don't chew at all, that shed has been up for over a year and it's fine, their teeth are more designed for tearing apart flesh and chomping through bone etc as opposed to gnawing so it's just not something they do, they are however very inquisitive, they will find any little hole or gap and try to get through it, I had to fill every gap on that shed to prevent them escaping.

These guys do need entertainment, they have lots of toys and things to climb on, through and in.


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

pg tips said:


> Well one of my main reasons for saying no to a dog and their (wife & child) hunt for an alternative is I don't like "dog smell".
> 
> Looks like a ferret is even worse! :thumbup:
> 
> ...


rabbits smarter then they look


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

Who. Me? said:


> There was something on the telly on Sunday or Monday about ferrets being the 'friendliest animals'.
> 
> Whatever the program was said they're used with the old and the disabled as they pay more attention to whoever is stroking them.
> 
> ...


QI bbc one?


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

IMHO you can't go wrong with a good natured Jack Russell


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Sorry for the late reply, but i have had no internet for the past 2 or so weeks.

I have a ferret called Oscar and he comes from a family of working ferrets ( only thing working around here at the mo)

He is good natured until you get him out of the cage and let him run free around the garden. Its near on impossible to get him back in. He stinks aswell, but I have been told that if his sprouts are removed, he shouldnt smell.

Good pets if you handle them alot.

Recommened as a pet. Yes

Thats my 2p's worth


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

retro72 said:


> but I have been told that if his sprouts are removed, he shouldnt smell.


Must admit sprouts affect me that way as well. :lol: :lol:


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Alas said:


> retro72 said:
> 
> 
> > but I have been told that if his sprouts are removed, he shouldnt smell.
> ...


LOL


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Alas said:


> retro72 said:
> 
> 
> > but I have been told that if his sprouts are removed, he shouldnt smell.
> ...


Boom Boom! :lol:

In seriousness, have you thought about a reptile, Paul? The chances for taking them out for a walk are, admittedly, limited but they make great pets, especially for kids!


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

blackandgolduk said:


> Alas said:
> 
> 
> > retro72 said:
> ...


Bit of advice about reptiles, stay away from the spitting cobras


----------



## catch21 (Feb 9, 2009)

There's a good forum, "Wild about Britain", that has some relevant posts in its bushcraft section. As it isnt treading on the toes of a watch forum in any way I dont think there's a problem posting this. My friend keeps 3 along with other animals but I know jack about them apart from that.


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

catch21 said:


> My friend keeps 3 along with other animals but I know jack about them apart from that.


  Ferrets or spitting Cobras??????? :lol:


----------

